# Triumph GT6



## smudge (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi, Just sold my Triumph Gt6 and Toyota Mr2.  But the good news is I bought an Audi TT 225. It's a 2000 with only 27K on the clock with full service history, so every 3k miles or so. Been looking at the forum for the past month or 2 to see what people do as projects. There are some awesome cars with awesome upgrades! Where to start is my question :? All suggestions welcome. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

well you have come to a great forum....... I am sure when you post this in the mk1 section you should get some hits...

so many mods. you might want to include how much you want to spend....... the areas are" bling ", exterior & interior change (physical).... engine (vast)..... suspension...... drivetrain....... now that is just a suggestion but it would help to narrow it down.......

Welcome and have some fun.......

L8R.......... 8)


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Welcome mate. 2000 with 27K  I would start with a cambelt and water pump if it's never been done. I would say just drive it is for a while and have fun with it. If you can budget it I'd say get a remap, downpipe and suspension upgrade.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome start by joining the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome to the forum mate, and get modding soon, you'll need big pockets though.


----------

